# [digiKam / gPhoto2] n'importe pas les photos

## l_arbalette

Bonjour,

J'ai un souci avec DigiKam (avec Gwenview aussi d'ailleurs, mais commençons par digiKam).

J'ai installé digiKam et gPhoto2 pour accéder aux photos de mon fujufilm FinePix HS10.

equery uses digikam gphoto2 :

```
 * Found these USE flags for media-gfx/digikam-3.0.0:

 U I

 - - addressbook         : Add support for kdepim

 - - debug               : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see

                           http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml

 - - doc                 : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc). It is recommended to enable per package instead of globally

 + + gphoto2             : Adds digital camera support

 + + handbook            : Enable handbooks generation for KDE4.

 + + linguas_fr          : French locale

 - - mysql               : Adds mySQL Database support

 + + semantic-desktop    : Cross-KDE support for semantic search and information retrieval

 - - themedesigner       : Build the digikam theme designer

 + + thumbnails          : Enable thumbnails database support

 - - video               : Pull in mplayerthumbs to enable video thumbnails

 * Found these USE flags for media-gfx/gphoto2-2.4.14:

 U I

 - - aalib    : Adds support for media-libs/aalib (ASCII-Graphics Library)

 + + exif     : Adds support for reading EXIF headers from JPEG and TIFF images

 + + ncurses  : Adds ncurses support (console display library)

 + + nls      : Adds Native Language Support (using gettext - GNU locale utilities)

 + + readline : Enables support for libreadline, a GNU line-editing library that almost everyone wants
```

Mon appareil photo est parfaitement reconnu par gphoto2 :

```
gphoto2 --auto-detect

Modèle                        Port                                             

----------------------------------------------------------

USB PTP Class Camera           usb:002,008  

```

et je peux récupérer les photos en ligne de commande.

Mais quand je veux le faire par digiKam, cela ne marche pas (l'appareil est bien reconnu également : dans importer, il est bien présent)

Quand j'exécute digiKam en ligne de commande, j'ai le message d'erreur suivant quand j'essaye d'accéder à l'appareil :

 *Quote:*   

> digikam(14628)/digikam (core): Failed to get information for the listed camera 
> 
> digikam(14628)/digikam (core): Failed to detect camera with GPhoto2 from Solid information 

 

mon noyau : gentoo-sources 3.7.9

un pb probablement lié : je n'ai pas accès au protocole camera:\ dans Dolphin....en gros, KDE ne semble pas être configuré pour accéder à l'appareil photo.

Pourtant, kipi est installé (il me semblait que c'était nécessaire et suffisant...)

```
equery list kipi-plugins

 * Searching for kipi-plugins ...

[IP-] [  ] media-plugins/kipi-plugins-3.0.0:4

```

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée du souci ? j'ai vu que ce pb avait déjà été rencontré mais je n'ai pas trouvé de solutions sur le net...

Merci,

----------

## Dominique_71

Avec mon appareil, j'utilise gphoto2 pour récupérer les photos. Une commande, toujours la même, et ça marche.

----------

## l_arbalette

mais c'est bien en ligne de commande, n'est-ce-pas ?

autant ça ne me dérange pas pour bidouiller ma gentoo, autant pour traiter mon multimédia, je ne suis pas fan...(et ma femme non plus !    :Laughing:  )

----------

## Dominique_71

Ce que je fais dans ces cas est que je met ce genre de commande soit dans des allias dans ~/.bashprofile soit dans des petits scripts dans ~/bin où dans un cas comme ça, dans le répertoire racine des photos. Si ta femme est réfractaire à la ligne de commande, il reste xdialog.

J'ai essayé plusieurs logiciels pour downloader les photos d'une caméra, et soit ça marchait pas soit ça plantait une fois sur deux. Le seul qui marchait bien est gphoto2 et je n'en ait pas essayé d'autres depuis.

----------

## l_arbalette

je pourrais me résoudre à faire ça en dernier recours, mais j'imagine quand même qu'il y a des personnes chez qui DigiKam fonctionne ?

comment je pourrais "tracer" d'où vient le pb. de communication entre les 2 programmes ?

----------

